# Tank crash :(



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Been away to Jersey for 3 days, and obviously had a power cut :censor: Judging by the (lack of) top up water used, seems to have happened really early, so probs been like this for 3 days. 

_eta: Been informed my area had a power cut Saturday 1ish.._


Smells of dead tank. Haven't seen either goby or wrasse - presumed dead - can see a dead snail, and dead cleaner shrimp, corals look like shite. 

Done a 25L water change, got another going for tomorrow, added carbon in. 

_Hilariously_... my skimmer broke about 3 weeks ago and the company sent the wrong impeller through so it's not usable -that'll really help the situation! :devil:

green acro










pink/brown pocillipora










green/pink euphylia










zoas and small pulsing xenia (currently not pulsing...)










toadstool










purple plating monti










mini max detached










gorgeous red gongi










plating hard coral










bird's nest frag










Top down view - at least one is still green!


----------



## Steve92 (Jun 5, 2011)

Shit man, not good


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Oooh - not great. Sorry.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Ta guys :-/

Why are people "liking" it?! 

Today: My one remaining green acro has gone white. Other acro has tips white entirely now, and no green, no polyps. Zoas closed, xenia dead, purple monti almost all white. 

Feckity feck.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

So so sorry hun


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

oh Hun I'm sorry


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Ta guys...

Some xenia are pulsing....!


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> Ta guys...
> 
> Some xenia are pulsing....!


Well you know what they say "where there`s a pulse" i wouldn't condemn anything for a few days yet . Phoenix from the flames and all that.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

thats crap maybe a stupid question (dont know much about marine) but do you think there gone or can/will they come round in time 

hope something can or does survive i know how hard and long you worked with this tank xx


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

:gasp:

Aww bad news Ash, some may come back though, I would defiantly think the Xenia will you know what they are like, you think they are dead and then they are alive again, give it a little time.

I thought I lost my acropora and it has come back.

Some of your pics, they look like they've just closed up not died.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Graylord said:


> Well you know what they say "where there`s a pulse" i wouldn't condemn anything for a few days yet . Phoenix from the flames and all that.


Yeh... about 50% alive, 50% have died, from the xenia...



adamntitch said:


> thats crap maybe a stupid question (dont know much about marine) but do you think there gone or can/will they come round in time
> 
> hope something can or does survive i know how hard and long you worked with this tank xx


Some might yes... just waiting and seeing. 



JoPwerks said:


> :gasp:
> 
> Aww bad news Ash, some may come back though, I would defiantly think the Xenia will you know what they are like, you think they are dead and then they are alive again, give it a little time.
> 
> ...


As above, about 50% xenia dead, rest alive. 

Purple monti 90% dead. Both acros look 100% dead: pure white, no polyps  However pocillipora is looking 90% alive!

And thank god my precious catalaphylia is alive :no1:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

AshMashMash said:


> Why are people "liking" it?!


I was thinking that? 
Anyways sorry to hear Ash  just your luck for it to happen while you were away.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I was thinking that?
> Anyways sorry to hear Ash  just your luck for it to happen while you were away.


Thanks Dixon  Gah... time will tell!


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Ouch. Hope things aren't as bad as they may appear.

Out of interest, how long would the system be ok without power? And would the systems self recover when power returns?


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

GlassWalker said:


> Ouch. Hope things aren't as bad as they may appear.
> 
> Out of interest, how long would the system be ok without power? And would the systems self recover when power returns?


Depends how quickly it looses temperature, that's the killer initially... then rotting / ammonia / poisoning after... it went down to 18.6 C which is pretty cold!

In thoery - plugs go off, come back when power is back on. Being the clever dick I am, I have RCD switches on my plugs so if there's a short in the tank I won't (hopefully) die when I stick my hands in. BUT... I failed to think / remember that when power goes off they need switching back on, it's not automatic! :devil:

Thanks also


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Did you find the fish you mentioned?


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

AshMashMash said:


> And thank god my precious catalaphylia is alive :no1:


Awww great news about your catalaphylia :2thumb:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Mynki said:


> Did you find the fish you mentioned?


Nope, dead  banana wrasse and Rainford's goby 



JoPwerks said:


> Awww great news about your catalaphylia :2thumb:


Deffo. The two acros still look dead, pure White.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Have you got pics of how things look now?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Really gutted for you. I have an RCD that doesn't need resetting after the power goes off
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=190538503189&cmd=VIDESC


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Mynki said:


> Have you got pics of how things look now?


I'll take some tonight 



_simon_ said:


> Really gutted for you. I have an RCD that doesn't need resetting after the power goes off
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=190538503189&cmd=VIDESC


Ah thanks I'll take a look at that when i'm home! Appreciate it.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

gutted to read about that, ash! just as you got the tank running nice.


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

How's the recovery going Ash?


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

wilkinss77 said:


> gutted to read about that, ash! just as you got the tank running nice.



Ta Wilks. 



JoPwerks said:


> How's the recovery going Ash?


Actually suprisingly well! Looks horribly brown / algaefied a bit, but a lot of things are springing back! Acro's still look dead - not covered in algae though so will leave for now. Need to get my skimmer and phos reactor sorted and replace chaeto... to get it back in order really...


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

So today I went and FINALLY found a new impeller for my skimmer. Bought a new pump for the phos reactor (tubing doesn't fit it! so not up and running yet), and cleaned the tank glass. 

Done no tests yet... we all know what's happening, having another mini cycle at the mo, so got the brown algae back again. 

Here's some pics:

Dead









Both dead









Dead









90% dead









ALIVE! My precious catalaphylia!









And FTS:










Tbh it's just the SPS that died, so I am pretty happy... tank looks like crap, I know, but the corals are not mostly dead! :2thumb: Still couple hundred pounds worth. Plus the actual lives of the fish / shrimps (sexy and cleaner) / snails / most of the hermits. 

Will be going to get more clean up crew at some stage...


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

Half like your last post Ash, sad for the dead, :sad: but there are a lot of lovely corals surviving there :2thumb: 

:no1:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

JoPwerks said:


> Half like your last post Ash, sad for the dead, :sad: but there are a lot of lovely corals surviving there :2thumb:
> 
> :no1:


Thanks Jo  The torch(es) on the left there look as good as ever as well, another of my faves. 

When I pluck up the courage I'll do some tests :lol2:


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

AshMashMash said:


> Thanks Jo  The torch(es) on the left there look as good as ever as well, another of my faves.
> 
> When I pluck up the courage I'll do some tests :lol2:


They are one of my faves too :2thumb:

Go on be brave it won't be as bad as you think  

Your catalaphylia looks fab :2thumb:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

JoPwerks said:


> They are one of my faves too :2thumb:
> 
> Go on be brave it won't be as bad as you think
> 
> Your catalaphylia looks fab :2thumb:


Haha I'll probs do some tomorrow 

Yeh it's gorgeous isn't it! WAY better in real life too. So pleased it's ok.


----------

